# 2008 Rubicon?



## DomaD (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi, is a 2008 Jeep rubicon a good year to plow with. 2 door. Also, what is a good price to pay for it, there are 33,250 miles on it. Great condition.


----------



## DomaD (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry, auto transmission


----------

